# JSP Output Writer



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

Es gibt doch den JSP Output Writer, um Daten direkt in eine JSP zu schreiben, oder nicht? Merkwürdiger weise finde ich dazu kaum Infos. Folgendes Output wird bei mir direkt in die Kommandozeile geschrieben:


```
Result res = new StreamResult(out.println);
```

Und das würde ich gerne direkt in die JSP schreiben, in der es aufgerufen wird. Denn in res befindet sich ganz normaler HTML-Text. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## bronks (27. Jul 2005)

Ich weiß nicht was Du vor hast, aber ich meine, daß man es mit ganz unspektakulären Techniken lösen kann. Einen Writer gibt es, aber ich meine, daß Du eine falsche Vorstellung davon hast.

Erzähl mal ein bissl detailierter was Du vor hast ...


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

Ich transormiere ein XML File mit einem XSLT Stylesheet. Das Ergebnis möchte ich direkt in die JSP schreiben und nicht wie zur Zeit in die Tomcat Console.


```
// Transformer erzeugen
         javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory tFactory = 
            	javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory.newInstance();
        
         // Transformation vorbereiten
         // Source src = new DOMSource(inDoc);
         
         Result res = new StreamResult(System.out);
         Source xsl = new StreamSource("/tomcat/webapps/weber/pml.xslt");
         javax.xml.transform.Transformer transformer = tFactory.newTransformer(xsl);

         transformer.transform(src, res);
```


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

Ich glaube manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. Hat sich schon erledigt...


----------

